
Few things are as dangerous as economists with physics envy (2018) - respinal
https://aeon.co/ideas/few-things-are-as-dangerous-as-economists-with-physics-envy
======
sunstone
Unless it's physicists with turbulence envy.

~~~
DoctorOetker
I don't understand what you mean with turbulence envy?

~~~
sunstone
Turbulence is very difficult to analyse for physicists.

~~~
DoctorOetker
you still haven't explained "turbulence envy".

or are you saying economists understand turbulence better than physicists?

